# Facebook Photo Assignment of the Week: FRUIT & VEG



## mylo (Aug 14, 2011)

A Malaysian Photo and Travel Blog (MPTB) is currently running a Weekly Photo Assignment on Facebook. Photogs like you are invited to upload your best photo on MPTB's Facebook wall. Its our way of giving something back to our Facebook fans. We hope youll participate in MPTBs Photo Assignment.


Easy peasy butter cookies. Four simple steps:


1) Head over to MPTB facebook page
2) Pick your best photo (select the picture that best represents our weekly theme)
3) Write an attractive caption (e.g. Sweet and juicy)
4) Upload to MPTBs Facebook wall


Assignment Details:


Photo Assignment: Week 2
Theme: Fruit & Veg
Submission Date: August 14th, 2011  August 20th, 2011 [last submission 2300 (MYT) - Time in Malaysia]


*Note*: The BEST 8 photos will be featured on MPTBs exclusive iFrame. Your photo, name, Facebook, Flickr and webpage URL will be published on our &#10003;Weekly Theme iFrame tab. 


Heres a sneak preview:
A Malaysian Photography And Travel Blog


If you need more info please let us know. Drop your comments and questions below. Happy posting folks!


----------

